# Anesthesia Conferences/Seminars??



## ohiocoder101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was wanting to know if anyone knows of any upcoming anesthesia conferences, i am new to this speciality and would love to go to a seminar to learn more about this area. I mainly do coding for a group of nurse anesthestists and coding for them is pretty easy, most of the codes i use are pretty much the same since the main procedures deal with either colonoscopies and endoscopies.
If anyone has any info that would help, that would be greatly apprecitated


----------



## marvelh (Feb 29, 2008)

The Coding Institute has an Anesthesia conference the end of April in San Antonio and Decision Health has an Anesthesia conference in June in Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 29, 2008)

You can go to "The Coding Resource Handbook" found on the AAPC website and they have sites for many of the speciality websites. Ex. www.gastro.org for American Gastroenterological Association. They may have workshops listed on them.

http://mcveyseminars.com (I actually attended one of their workshops and was very informative. There was a lot of excellent information.

http://www.ahima.org

www.decisionhealth.com -- they have workshops and also free speciality forumns that you can register for and post questions to help in the look for workshops in your area.

http://www.codinginstitute.com

These are a few places to look. Hope it helps.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 29, 2008)

I noticed you were new to this speciality, this can be another useful website www.asahg.org:cool:


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for all responses!!! I will check all the websites out

Julie, CPC-A


----------

